# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Bill Cosby a rapist? Who knew??

## Trinnity

*Alleged Victim: Cosby Is A Serial Rapist*


Another woman has come forward to claim that she was raped by Bill Cosby.

Joan Tarshis told CBS This Morning that the actor and comedian drugged and raped her on two separate occasions in 1969 when she was 19. She said that Cosby invited her to help come up with material for his comedy act. Then when she was on the set of The Bill Cosby Show, he gave her a cocktail. I was sitting up writing one second and the next second I was lying down on the couch having my underwear taken off, Tarshis said. She said Cosby then raped her again two weeks after that. She caught off all contact with him after that alleged incident.

His MO is the same. He works with people, he gets you into a position where you think youre going to work with him, and then he drugs you and rapes you, she told CBS This Morning. Tarshis, who is the fifth woman to accuse Cosby of rape, told CNN that the actor is a serial rapist. She said she didnt report the alleged 1969 incidents to police because she felt no one would believe her.
http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2014/11...serial-rapist/

Cosby jokes about drugging women:




*EXCLUSIVE: 'I wanted to arrest Bill Cosby - I thought he was probably guilty': Former Pennsylvania DA investigated comic for rape of college basketball star but there wasn't enough evidence to charge him*


*Andrea Constand claimed Cosby drugged and attacked her at his Philadelphia home in 2004**She launched a civil suit against him and settled out of court in 2006**She remains the only woman to press charges against comic legend - as others now come forward to accuse star of sexual assault**Cosby had to take statement accusing charges of being 'discredited' off his website**Lawyers for Cosby and Miss Constand said the statement was not intended to refer to her* 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3JR0uAJHY

----------

michaelr (11-18-2014)

----------


## Mainecoons

This really hurts.  I loved this guy dearly, one of the funniest ever.

I'm telling you the social decay is absolutely taking over.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Obviously he is guilty because she said so.

----------

KSigMason (11-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

No kidding, @Mainecoons.   :Frown:   Cripes.

----------


## fyrenza

> Obviously he is guilty because she said so.


Looks like FIVE of 'em are saying so ...

----------


## Mr. P

> This really hurts.  I loved this guy dearly, one of the funniest ever.
> 
> I'm telling you the social decay is absolutely taking over.


The social decay is caused by people like him.

----------

NuYawka (11-23-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

It's called hypocrisy.

----------


## Trinnity

> Looks like FIVE of 'em are saying so ...


Actually, it's 14 women.

----------


## Calypso Jones

*This ought to scare hell out of us.  Be warned. 

BE sure your sin will find you out.
**Ecclesiastes 12:14* _For God will bring every act to judgment, everything which is hidden, whether it is good or evil 
_
*Matthew 10:26* _“Therefore do not fear them, for there is nothing concealed that will not be revealed, or hidden that will not be known.
_
*1 Corinthians 4:5* _Therefore do not go on passing judgment before the time, but wait until the Lord comes who will both bring to light the things hidden in the darkness and disclose the motives of men’s hearts; and then each man’s praise will come to him from God.
_
*Luke 8:17* _“For nothing is hidden that will not become evident, nor anything secret that will not be known and come to light._
Nobody knows but me “RIGHT” If you’re not sure who sees by now

*Jeremiah 23:23-24* _“Am I a God who is near,” declares the LORD, “And not a God far off? “Can a man hide himself in hiding places So I do not see him?” declares the LORD. “Do I not fill the heavens and the earth?” declares the LORD.
_
*Psalm 139:7* _Where can I go from Your Spirit? Or where can I flee from Your presence?_The answer is nowhere can we go, He sees all thing hidden and brings them to light_._ We as Christians are not to think of hidden sins as less serious and even more respectable than the seen sin. Jesus taught differently in the Sermon on the Mount. 

*Matthew 5:21-22* _“You have heard that the ancients were told, ‘YOU SHALL NOT COMMIT MURDER’ and ‘Whoever commits murder shall be liable to the court.’22 “But I say to you that everyone who is angry with his brother shall be guilty before the court; and whoever says to his brother, ‘You good-for-nothing,’ shall be guilty before the supreme court; and whoever says, ‘You fool,’ shall be guilty enough to go into the fiery hell._
*Matthew 5:28* _but I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lust for her has already committed adultery with her in his heart. 
_
What did this all teach me… that I was a “BIG” Hypocrite, putting on this mask of holiness as I was keeping sin in the deep parts of my mind and heart.
John MacArthur comment
Those who sin secretly actually intensify their guilt, because they add the sin of hypocrisy to their offense. Hypocrisy is a grave sin in its own right. It also produces an especially debilitating kind of guilt, because by definition hypocrisy entails the concealing of sin. And the only remedy for any kind of sin involves uncovering our guilt through sincere confession. Hypocrisy therefore permeates the soul with a predisposition against genuine repentance. That is why Jesus referred to hypocrisy as “the leaven of the Pharisees” (Luke 12:1).
Hypocrisy also works directly against the conscience. There’s no way to be hypocritical without searing the conscience. So hypocrisy inevitably makes way for the most vile, soul-coloring, character-damaging secret sins. Thus hypocrisy compounds itself, just like leaven. Beware that sort of leaven. No matter who suggests to you that appearances are everything, don’t buy that lie.
*As a matter of fact, your secret life is the real litmus test of your character:* “As he thinks within himself, so he is” (Prov. 23:7). Do you want to know who you really are? Take a hard look at your private life–especially your innermost thoughts. Gaze into the mirror of God’s Word, and allow it to disclose and correct the real thoughts and motives of your heart.Confess your sin… your thought mind- your angry… the secret sin that nobody knows…well just God and stop trying to cover them up with hypocrisy… cover then up with the blood of the Lamb and be free. *1 John 1:9* _If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness._ 
*Hebrew 12:1-2* _Therefore, since we have so great a cloud of witnesses surrounding us, let us also lay aside every encumbrance and the sin which so easily entangles us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, fixing our eyes on Jesus, the author and perfecter of faith, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God._

----------

michaelr (11-18-2014)

----------


## Tessa

He creeps me out. Now I know why.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> *Alleged Victim: Cosby Is A ‘Serial Rapist’*
> 
> 
> Another woman has come forward to claim that she was raped by Bill Cosby.
> 
> Joan Tarshis told “CBS This Morning” that the actor and comedian drugged and raped her on two separate occasions in 1969 when she was 19. She said that Cosby invited her to help come up with material for his comedy act. Then when she was on the set of “The Bill Cosby Show,” he gave her a cocktail. “I was sitting up writing one second and the next second I was lying down on the couch having my underwear taken off,” Tarshis said. She said Cosby then raped her again two weeks after that. She caught off all contact with him after that alleged incident.
> 
> “His MO is the same. He works with people, he gets you into a position where you think you’re going to work with him, and then he drugs you and rapes you,” she told “CBS This Morning.” Tarshis, who is the fifth woman to accuse Cosby of rape, told CNN that the actor is a “serial rapist.” She said she didn’t report the alleged 1969 incidents to police because she felt no one would believe her.
> http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2014/11...serial-rapist/
> ...


An older lover of mine told me back in 1970 or so, that she had attended an orgy where Cosby was participating. She was 27 or 28 at the time of the telling and was as sexy a woman as I had ever seen.

I believed her then and after hearing this recent news I really​ believe her now.

----------

Rutabaga (11-18-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> It's called hypocrisy.



And YET...

Who beside Bill Cosby has spoken up and out and volunteered his time and energies trying to raise the standard of parenting in the Black community?

He is not all bad. He is not all good.

He is like the rest of us.

A flawed person who did some bad, It appears, but he also did a LOT of good.

More good than bad, I'd guess.

----------

Rutabaga (11-18-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

He tells the black community to shape up and be responsible. They continue to ignore him. Well, that doesn't bode well for blacks. It implies they want to live the way they do.

----------


## Rutabaga

im saddened by this news...
if true,,sad for the women he raped..
sad for the destruction of a personna i enjoyed all my life..
sad for me...i will never trust the jello sheriff again..

he is one of very few black spokesmen who lay it on the line about black culture...
i fear people will now disreguard his advise..

too bad,,,everyone loses....

----------


## Calypso Jones

> And YET...
> 
> Who beside Bill Cosby has spoken up and out and volunteered his time and energies trying to raise the standard of parenting in the Black community?
> 
> He is not all bad. He is not all good.
> 
> He is like the rest of us.
> 
> A flawed person who did some bad, It appears, but he also did a LOT of good.
> ...


because he did something good does that absolve him of 14 drug related rapes?    Tell me.  What happened to HErman Cain and the rape accusations against him?  They evaporated once he removed himself as presidential candidacy.    Did anyone on the left say, well he has done some good so we'll give him the benefit of the doubt.  nope.  They treated these lying women as if they were truth tellers.  

These women who are coming forward on Cosby have been successfully shut up because of who Cosby is, his position, his money, his associates.  Doesn't that strike you as wrong somehow?   It does me.   Don't get me wrong.  We're all guilty of something.  And I'm sure he has suffered...his marriage, loss of his son, name calling from the left, things we don't know.  These women did not get justice. ONe did, but it was kept very quiet.

----------

Mr. P (11-18-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> *Alleged Victim: Cosby Is A Serial Rapist*
> 
> 
> Another woman has come forward to claim that she was raped by Bill Cosby.
> 
> Joan Tarshis told CBS This Morning that the actor and comedian drugged and raped her on two separate occasions in 1969 when she was 19. She said that Cosby invited her to help come up with material for his comedy act. Then when she was on the set of The Bill Cosby Show, he gave her a cocktail. I was sitting up writing one second and the next second I was lying down on the couch having my underwear taken off, Tarshis said. She said Cosby then raped her again two weeks after that. She caught off all contact with him after that alleged incident.
> 
> His MO is the same. He works with people, he gets you into a position where you think youre going to work with him, and then he drugs you and rapes you, she told CBS This Morning. Tarshis, who is the fifth woman to accuse Cosby of rape, told CNN that the actor is a serial rapist. She said she didnt report the alleged 1969 incidents to police because she felt no one would believe her.
> http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2014/11...serial-rapist/
> ...


Eh....I heard on talk radio yesterday that there were actually now *sixteen women* "coming forward".  Sorry....but.....I have a VERY vivid imagination....and yet not even I could conceive of that many women waiting that many years to ""speak up"".  This is a bimbo erruption and such things are usually politically motivated (See: Hermain Cain Destruction).  Methinks that Bill must have really pissed off someone very high up and this is payback time.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014),Invayne (11-18-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> He tells the black community to shape up and be responsible. They continue to ignore him. Well, that doesn't bode well for blacks. It implies they want to live the way they do.


It also implies that Cosby HAD to be discredited, marginalized and eliminated re: a voice of reason.  Mission in process of accomplishment.

----------


## QuaseMarco

It's a sad day when people we've looked up to as pillars of the community are_ outed_ like this. Initially I thought he was being given the Clarence Thomas treatment because in the past he dared speak out in a dim light about black culture and black parenting but the more I read the worse this looks.

----------


## Sheldonna

> He creeps me out. Now I know why.


You don't question, even a little bit, why all of these women waited this long to all come forward suddenly and make their claims?  ALL of them?  Not even one of them spoke up back then or went to the police and filed charges?  And one (or more) of the women had this so-called rape by Cosby happen more than once.  Huh????

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014)

----------


## Dan40

When was Cosby CONVICTED of anything?

Liberals lie.  THAT'S A FACT!  14 black liberals can lie just as millions of other black liberals lie.

Cosby has fought against the black liberal stream all his life.  Maybe they've heard enough as liberalism is taking other hits these days.  Cosby might be the EASY TARGET.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014),Invayne (11-18-2014),Jim Scott (11-18-2014),JustPassinThru (11-19-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It also implies that Cosby HAD to be discredited, marginalized and eliminated re: a voice of reason.  Mission in process of accomplishment.


I don't think so....with all due respect.  I think he'll get a pass from the media...I'm not hearing a lot about this.  Won't hear anything from NoW or any feminist organization.  He'll get a pass like Bubba got a pass.  I feel sorry for  his wife.  Is she still alive? What hell she must be living.

----------


## Calypso Jones

What percentage of his accusers are white?  black?   He's still basically a leftist.  nothing will happen.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I don't think so....with all due respect.  I think he'll get a pass from the media...I'm not hearing a lot about this.  Won't hear anything from NoW or any feminist organization.  He'll get a pass like Bubba got a pass.  I feel sorry for  his wife.  Is she still alive? What hell she must be living.


I disagree.  Where are all of the reports of these women claiming, decades ago, that Cosby assaulted them?  Why now?  What changed?  Seriously....this stinks on ice.

I think the whole point of these women "speaking up" now, after all of these years is to crucify Cosby in the media.  It's a setup.  And the media will cover it 24/7 (yet another distraction)....as they've already been doing.  Ratings also, dontcha know.

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014),Jim Scott (11-18-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> *Alleged Victim: Cosby Is A ‘Serial Rapist’*
> 
> (SNIP)
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3JR0uAJHY






> “I was sitting up writing one second and the next second I was lying down on the couch having my underwear taken off,” Tarshis said. She said...
> 
> *Cosby then raped her again two weeks after that.* 
> 
> She caught off all contact with him after that alleged incident.


Rape me once, shame on you. 

Rape me twice...

----------


## Roadmaster

I will wait on the evidence on this one. He has been stepping on a lot of toes recently.

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014),Jim Scott (11-18-2014)

----------


## Jim Scott

I have always admired Bill Cosby.  His comedy, especially in his early career, was never racial as it was with the majority of black comedians of his day and he rarely used profanity.  His 'TV show ('The Cosby Show' 1984-92 on NBC) was clever and well done with the huge ratings it deserved.  I grieved for the Cosby family along with many other Americans when Bill and Camille Cosby lost their 27-year-old son, Ennis, to a roadside murderer.  I had the good fortune to see Bill Cosby perform in person a few years ago and he was as entertaining as always.  

These out-of-nowhere accusations of rape by women who claim this happened decades ago are disturbing and problematic.  How does a man defend himself against such charges ?  Perhaps they are all factual and Bill Cosby really is a serial rapist...but I will give him the benefit of the doubt.

Bill Cosby is in the twilight of his life (age 77) and worth approximately 400 million dollars, making him a juicy target for this kind of unprovable but toxic accusation that can go away with a fat check from the Cosby fortune.  The fact that Cosby has been vocal in holding absentee black fathers and promiscuous black mothers accountable for their own bad behavior and told the black community to look in the mirror instead of blaming white society for their failures has not endeared Cos to the ultra-liberal Hollywood elite or the black race parasites.  These accusations of rape that he can never disprove (who could, 30 years later?) could be, as others have noted, a ploy to silence Cos and discredit his stands on black responsibility.  

Again, the accusations _could_ be factual but we have no way to know that.  This being the case, I'll continue to give Bill Cosby the benefit of the doubt unless or until better evidence that an accusation of rape that supposedly occurred three decades ago is presented.  

*Jim*

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2014),Sheldonna (11-18-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

He always looked like a rapist to me.  All those over-righteous bullies in the universe are prime candidates for raping others, especially children.  They smell like that too, all the time.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> He tells the black community to shape up and be responsible. They continue to ignore him. Well, that doesn't bode well for blacks. It implies they want to live the way they do.


Aw, c'mon Trinn!

What do you expect? A magic wand???

It takes a generation at least to see the results and one man can only do so much. But he did more than most. 

Some folks wouldn't care if he hadn't done a thing to help improve the attitudes of Black. They would feel about him exactly the same as they do now.

Some of them would still be pro Cosby.

Some of them would still be con Cosby.

 :Smile:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I have always admired Bill Cosby.  His comedy, especially in his early career, was never racial as it was with the majority of black comedians of his day and he rarely used profanity.  His 'TV show ('The Cosby Show' 1984-92 on NBC) was clever and well done with the huge ratings it deserved.  I grieved for the Cosby family along with many other Americans when Bill and Camille Cosby lost their 27-year-old son, Ennis, to a roadside murderer.  I had the good fortune to see Bill Cosby perform in person a few years ago and he was as entertaining as always.  
> 
> These out-of-nowhere accusations of rape by women who claim this happened decades ago are disturbing and problematic.  How does a man defend himself against such charges ?  Perhaps they are all factual and Bill Cosby really is a serial rapist...but I will give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Bill Cosby is in the twilight of his life (age 77) and worth approximately 400 million dollars, making him a juicy target for this kind of unprovable but toxic accusation that can go away with a fat check from the Cosby fortune.  The fact that Cosby has been vocal in holding absentee black fathers and promiscuous black mothers accountable for their own bad behavior and told the black community to look in the mirror instead of blaming white society for their failures has not endeared Cos to the ultra-liberal Hollywood elite or the black race parasites.  These accusations of rape that he can never disprove (who could, 30 years later?) could be, as others have noted, a ploy to silence Cos and discredit his stands on black responsibility.  
> 
> Again, the accusations _could_ be factual but we have no way to know that.  This being the case, I'll continue to give Bill Cosby the benefit of the doubt unless or until better evidence that an accusation of rape that supposedly occurred three decades ago is presented.  
> 
> *Jim*






You've said everything I was trying to say.

You said it beautifully and concisely.

I retire from this thread, content (...or would the better word be "contented"?) that my point of view is now expressed completely and well.

HA!

 :Smile:

----------

Sheldonna (11-18-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I have always admired Bill Cosby.  His comedy, especially in his early career, was never racial as it was with the majority of black comedians of his day and he rarely used profanity.  His 'TV show ('The Cosby Show' 1984-92 on NBC) was clever and well done with the huge ratings it deserved.  I grieved for the Cosby family along with many other Americans when Bill and Camille Cosby lost their 27-year-old son, Ennis, to a roadside murderer.  I had the good fortune to see Bill Cosby perform in person a few years ago and he was as entertaining as always.  
> 
> These out-of-nowhere accusations of rape by women who claim this happened decades ago are disturbing and problematic.  How does a man defend himself against such charges ?  Perhaps they are all factual and Bill Cosby really is a serial rapist...but I will give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Bill Cosby is in the twilight of his life (age 77) and worth approximately 400 million dollars, making him a juicy target for this kind of unprovable but toxic accusation that can go away with a fat check from the Cosby fortune.  The fact that Cosby has been vocal in holding absentee black fathers and promiscuous black mothers accountable for their own bad behavior and told the black community to look in the mirror instead of blaming white society for their failures has not endeared Cos to the ultra-liberal Hollywood elite or the black race parasites.  These accusations of rape that he can never disprove (who could, 30 years later?) could be, as others have noted, a ploy to silence Cos and discredit his stands on black responsibility.  
> 
> Again, the accusations _could_ be factual but we have no way to know that.  This being the case, I'll continue to give Bill Cosby the benefit of the doubt unless or until better evidence that an accusation of rape that supposedly occurred three decades ago is presented.  
> 
> *Jim*


I am also very suspicious as to who may be putting these women up to these allegations. Cosby did get on the shit list of the "_ultra-liberal Hollywood elite and the black race parasites"._ They can be behind some or all of these new allegations. Then there is the _shark syndrome_....... these old flames may smell blood in the water and they've decided to make their plays now especially since Cosby is not getting any younger.

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2014),Sheldonna (11-18-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> You don't question, even a little bit, why all of these women waited this long to all come forward suddenly and make their claims?  ALL of them?  Not even one of them spoke up back then or went to the police and filed charges?  And one (or more) of the women had this so-called rape by Cosby happen more than once.  Huh????


The claims have been around since 2006. There was a suit with one plaintiff, and 13 other women who agreed to testify. Since that suit was settled, the full scope of the allegations never came out. 

What happened is that last week, Cosby's public relations people tried to create a new meme, hoping people would put friendly captions on pictures of Bill doing various benign things. What they forget is that the sort of people who create memes are the sort of people who actually know what is going on in the world rather than blindly following the MSM and nothing else.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kateaurthur/...ed-immediately
http://www.buzzfeed.com/kateaurthur/...sexual-assault

----------


## Sheldonna

> The claims have been around since 2006. There was a suit with one plaintiff, and 13 other women who agreed to testify. Since that suit was settled, the full scope of the allegations never came out. 
> 
> What happened is that last week, Cosby's public relations people tried to create a new meme, hoping people would put friendly captions on pictures of Bill doing various benign things. What they forget is that the sort of people who create memes are the sort of people who actually know what is going on in the world rather than blindly following the MSM and nothing else.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kateaurthur/...ed-immediately
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kateaurthur/...sexual-assault


Uh....I'm not talkin about women filing legal "suits" in court in attempts to 'cash in' and hit the jackpot.  I'm talking about filing rape and assault charges with the friggin police.  You know....what most *normal* people do if/when they are raped and/or assaulted against their will.  Of course..."normal" people also don't go back and let the same rapist rape them again after the first time.  JS.....

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Uh....I'm not talkin about women filing legal "suits" in court in attempts to 'cash in' and hit the jackpot.  I'm talking about filing rape and assault charges with the friggin police.  You know....what most *normal* people do if/when they are raped and/or assaulted against their will.  Of course..."normal" people also don't go back and let the same rapist rape them again after the first time.  JS.....


Oh, ok, so you speak for all women, especially powerless aspiring actresses who, like all "normal" people, would be all too happy to destroy their dreams for the sake of possibly getting some small vengeance on a powerful Hollywood figure. I dated a woman who grew up in that industry, and she managed to get out relatively unscathed except for one non-consensual encounter with a well known studio exec. Since her family were all working in the industry and their hopes of ever having work again would be dashed if she brought it to light, she left the scene entirely and suffered silently for a very long time. But hey, she should have gone to the police, because, you know that's what all "normal" people do.

You just stay comfortable in your warm, safe cocoon where all government is good and the justice system will get to the bottom of every wrong done to anyone who approaches it for help. At least, that's the way it works on TV!

----------

2cent (11-19-2014)

----------


## piOS

I don't think Michael Jackson did anything to those children.

----------


## fyrenza

> im saddened by this news...
> if true,,sad for the women he raped..
> sad for the destruction of a personna i enjoyed all my life..
> sad for me...i will never trust the jello sheriff again..
> 
> he is one of very few black spokesmen who lay it on the line about black culture...
> i fear people will now disreguard his advise..
> 
> too bad,,,everyone loses....


At what point do we see these folks as people, 
with their own, personal lives and problems, 
that are none of our business,

SEPARATE from the various roles that they play?

They ARE actors, after all.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Oh, ok, so you speak for all women, especially powerless aspiring actresses who, like all "normal" people, would be all too happy to destroy their dreams for the sake of possibly getting some small vengeance on a powerful Hollywood figure. I dated a woman who grew up in that industry, and she managed to get out relatively unscathed except for one non-consensual encounter with a well known studio exec. Since her family were all working in the industry and their hopes of ever having work again would be dashed if she brought it to light, she left the scene entirely and suffered silently for a very long time. But hey, she should have gone to the police, because, you know that's what all "normal" people do.
> 
> You just stay comfortable in your warm, safe cocoon where all government is good and the justice system will get to the bottom of every wrong done to anyone who approaches it for help. At least, that's the way it works on TV!


I never said that I speak for all women.  That's your incorrect assumption.

This is a political discussion and debate forum where we posters express our opinions.  Yeah....normal people *IN MY OPINION* go to the friggin police and nail the asshole that raped them...or at least try to.  There is a principle involved.  They don't just try to cash in via the courts.  They also don't quietly slink away only to reappear decades later with their accusations.  My opinion stands.

Sue me.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (11-19-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> because he did something good does that absolve him of 14 drug related rapes?    Tell me.  What happened to HErman Cain and the rape accusations against him?  They evaporated once he removed himself as presidential candidacy.    Did anyone on the left say, well he has done some good so we'll give him the benefit of the doubt.  nope.  They treated these lying women as if they were truth tellers.  
> 
> These women who are coming forward on Cosby have been successfully shut up because of who Cosby is, his position, his money, his associates.  Doesn't that strike you as wrong somehow?   It does me.   Don't get me wrong.  We're all guilty of something.  And I'm sure he has suffered...his marriage, loss of his son, name calling from the left, things we don't know.  These women did not get justice. ONe did, but it was kept very quiet.


And see, here's the problem.  The women didn't go to the police where an investigation could have taken place.  There is no proof other than their say-so....and apparently one (or more) of the women were in the "rape scenario" more than once.  Ask yourself how they could put themselves in the position of being raped AGAIN by Cosby, whom they claim raped them the first time.  Again....huh???

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I never said that I speak for all women.  That's your incorrect assumption.
> 
> This is a political discussion and debate forum where we posters express our opinions.  Yeah....normal people *IN MY OPINION* go to the friggin police and nail the asshole that raped them...or at least try to.  There is a principle involved.  They don't just try to cash in via the courts.  They also don't quietly slink away only to reappear decades later with their accusations.  My opinion stands.


The thirteen women who came forward with rape allegations not only had no civil case, they also had no criminal case. There was no "cash in" available to them for their testimony. So there goes your asinine, rape-victim blaming theory.

Your opinion is typical of those who blame the victim, and of a person who has no clue of what normal people actually do. Well, except for in TV Land where everything is perfectly scripted, powerful people are brought down by the lowly several times a night, and there is always a happy ending for Truth, Justice and the American Way. That's my opinion. 

Most rapes are never reported. There is a principle involved. It's called opportunity cost, and many victims see that it will cost them a great deal to go to the police and be dragged through the justice system, living the event over and over again, sometimes for years, on the off-chance that they will actually be heard. Again, it's not like on TV where there's a crime, the Heroes in Blue and angelic Detectives solve the case, get a confession, and the person is tried and convicted all within an hour.

----------


## Sheldonna

> The thirteen women who came forward with rape allegations not only had no civil case, they also had no criminal case. There was no "cash in" available to them for their testimony. So *there goes your asinine, rape-victim blaming theory.
> *
> Your opinion is typical of those who blame the victim, and of a person who has no clue of what normal people actually do. Well, except for in TV Land where everything is perfectly scripted, powerful people are brought down by the lowly several times a night, and there is always a happy ending for Truth, Justice and the American Way. That's my opinion. 
> 
> Most rapes are never reported. There is a principle involved. It's called opportunity cost, and many victims see that it will cost them a great deal to go to the police and be dragged through the justice system, living the event over and over again, sometimes for years, on the off-chance that they will actually be heard. Again, it's not like on TV where there's a crime, the Heroes in Blue and angelic Detectives solve the case, get a confession, and the person is tried and convicted all within an hour.


What's asinine.....is claiming that my view on this is asinine....considering that apparently not ONE of over a dozen women bothered to go to the damned police...apparently not thinking it was important enough to bother with.  Odd, that.

I'm not blaming the rape "victims" here.  I am questioning that they really were raped.  Apparently at least one of them was confused enough, at the time, about whether it was rape or not to let him 'do it again'.   That's just stupid.

----------


## fyrenza

> I disagree.  Where are all of the reports of these women claiming, decades ago, that Cosby assaulted them?  Why now?  What changed?  Seriously....this stinks on ice.
> 
> I think the whole point of these women "speaking up" now, after all of these years is to crucify Cosby in the media.  It's a setup.  And the media will cover it 24/7 (yet another distraction)....as they've already been doing.  Ratings also, dontcha know.


I wEndered if he'd died, recently, or if he was in bad health,

and if these bimbos might be going after his estate.

How disgusting.

----------


## Dan40

> I disagree.  Where are all of the reports of these women claiming, decades ago, that Cosby assaulted them?  Why now?  What changed?  Seriously....this stinks on ice.
> 
> I think the whole point of these women "speaking up" now, after all of these years is to crucify Cosby in the media.  It's a setup.  And the media will cover it 24/7 (yet another distraction)....as they've already been doing.  Ratings also, dontcha know.


So simple,

Old headline,,,,,,,,,GRUBER!

New headline,,,,,,,,,,,COSBY!

----------

Katzndogz (11-18-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> When was Cosby CONVICTED of anything?
> 
> Liberals lie.  THAT'S A FACT!  14 black liberals can lie just as millions of other black liberals lie.
> 
> Cosby has fought against the black liberal stream all his life.  Maybe they've heard enough as liberalism is taking other hits these days.  Cosby might be the EASY TARGET.


Kinda reminds me of this little incident.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_lacrosse_case

----------

Roadmaster (11-18-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I don't think Michael Jackson did anything to those children.



He's answering now to a higher power.

As will we all some day.

A reminder to myself.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> because he did something good does that absolve him of 14 drug related rapes?    Tell me.  What happened to HErman Cain and the rape accusations against him?  They evaporated once he removed himself as presidential candidacy.    Did anyone on the left say, well he has done some good so we'll give him the benefit of the doubt.  nope.  They treated these lying women as if they were truth tellers.  
> 
> These women who are coming forward on Cosby have been successfully shut up because of who Cosby is, his position, his money, his associates.  Doesn't that strike you as wrong somehow?   It does me.   Don't get me wrong.  We're all guilty of something.  And I'm sure he has suffered...his marriage, loss of his son, name calling from the left, things we don't know.  These women did not get justice. ONe did, but it was kept very quiet.


If he did it, then my answer to your question would be, "Yes.'

If he didn't, then my answer to your question would be, "No."

At this time it remains to be seen whether he did them or not. So, in deference to his good works and deeds I am willing to wait for the answers and will not jump at the chance to show that impulsive side of my Liberal hardwiring.

(We all have both Liberal & Conservative hardwiring in varying amounts. I am able to keep mine under control on this matter. But, on others? 

Well, I have a hard time keeping cool with some _other_ subjects.)

 :Smile: 

PK

----------


## Katzndogz

This is what stinks.

This woman said that Cosby gave her a drink and the next thing she knew she was getting her underwear taken off.  Two weeks later the same thing happened again.   If she thought she was raped why did she go back in two weeks or ever.   Several other women suddenly remembered that they were raped 30 years ago too.  Now that there's no way for him to defend himself.   

Old accusations of rape are invariably made against black men who say the wrong thing.   Cosby spoke out against the failures of black culture.   That's what he did.

----------

Jim Scott (11-19-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Kinda reminds me of this little incident.....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_lacrosse_case


Exactly!

Lying group of pos.

----------


## lostbeyond

> This is what stinks.
> 
> This woman said that Cosby gave her a drink and the next thing she knew she was getting her underwear taken off.  Two weeks later the same thing happened again.   If she thought she was raped why did she go back in two weeks or ever.   Several other women suddenly remembered that they were raped 30 years ago too.  Now that there's no way for him to defend himself.   
> 
> Old accusations of rape are invariably made against black men who say the wrong thing.   Cosby spoke out against the failures of black culture.   That's what he did.


He may be a rapist, looks like it.  What is there in America to stop people from exploiting it for cash? Women invent this regularly against not so rich guys too every day and cash in.  One of the side effects when laws are not written by or for the people.

----------


## fyrenza

Isn't there some sort of statute of limitations on these things?

----------

lostbeyond (11-18-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

> Isn't there some sort of statute of limitations on these things?


Plus, don't they have to prove it like all crimes?  And how to prove a 20 year old rape?

----------


## Katzndogz

I saw an interview with one of these women who said that Cosby had groomed her for sex when she was a young girl.  He promised to make her a star.  

Hey baby.  This is Hollywood.   Everyone will promise to make you a star.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Isn't there some sort of statute of limitations on these things?


Depends on which state for instance Wisconsin doesn't have a limitation. Forcible rape in some is 15 years. 18 if under age.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

Can bill Cosby counter sue these women?  With like a character defamation or something?

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014)

----------


## alan

I can't tell you guys how sad this makes me.  He's Lil Bill and Fat Albert!  Wow.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Can bill Cosby counter sue these women?  With like a character defamation or something?


Only if it isn't true.

----------


## alan

> When was Cosby CONVICTED of anything?
> 
> Liberals lie.  THAT'S A FACT!  14 black liberals can lie just as millions of other black liberals lie.
> 
> Cosby has fought against the black liberal stream all his life.  Maybe they've heard enough as liberalism is taking other hits these days.  Cosby might be the EASY TARGET.


They aren't black.  One I know for sure is white.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Plus, don't they have to prove it like all crimes?  And how to prove a 20 year old rape?


Did you read that their claims were ignored in light of Cosby's position??  ANd that one investigator WANTED to charge him. Why not I wonder.  AND that he was successfully sued by one young woman.

----------


## Virgil Jones

What I want to know is are the accusers liberals?

----------


## Virgil Jones

Cosby is already seen as an Uncle Tom, I am not defending him, I just wonder if any of this is political

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I wEndered if he'd died, recently, or if he was in bad health,
> 
> and if these bimbos might be going after his estate.
> 
> How disgusting.


There is nothing they can do. There's no civil or criminal recourse for them, and they were doing nothing since 2006, until Cosby came back into the spotlight with his meme and a potential new sitcom. If they had wanted money from him, they could have gotten it in 2006 when it was in court.

----------

fyrenza (11-18-2014)

----------


## piOS

I feel like this is sort of a "cover anything but the Gruber story" kind of thing.  Conservatives fell for it because we generally like Bill Cosby.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> This is what stinks.
> 
> This woman said that Cosby gave her a drink and the next thing she knew she was getting her underwear taken off.  Two weeks later the same thing happened again.   If she thought she was raped why did she go back in two weeks or ever.   Several other women suddenly remembered that they were raped 30 years ago too.  Now that there's no way for him to defend himself.   
> 
> Old accusations of rape are invariably made against black men who say the wrong thing.   Cosby spoke out against the failures of black culture.   That's what he did.


Really? What other black men who say the wrong thing are being accused of rape?

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Kinda reminds me of this little incident.....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_lacrosse_case


That was an egregious act on the part of an overzealous prosecutor. Prosecutor routinely destroy the lives of others, but most of the authoritarian statists here love it when they do so. Nifong was aiming to win an election, and he did so on the backs of some rich white boys.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

Obviously, not "normal"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...aced-star.html




> 'All through the years, before I mentioned it, before anything else came out, I knew I wasn't the only person,' she said. 'That it wasn't just me... I knew that he was a serial rapist.'
> 
> She said she hopes her claims go some way to affecting the public's view of him.
> 
> *She also said she waited until now because she didn't want her parents to find out.* Both are now in their 90s and the news won't reach them, she said. 
> 
> 'They would have really, really been damaged by me telling them something, or finding out something like this,' she said.
> 
> Today, she continues to blame herself, she said.
> ...

----------


## Calypso Jones

> That was an egregious act on the part of an overzealous prosecutor. Prosecutor routinely destroy the lives of others, but most of the authoritarian statists here love it when they do so. Nifong was aiming to win an election, and he did so on the backs of some rich white boys.


but he was a liar wasn't he.  And he paid for it. Dearly.

I'm a little surprised at your analysis of the rape victim in your next post.  Not normal. HOW can you be normal after you've gone thru something like that.

----------


## Sheldonna

> There is nothing they can do. There's no civil or criminal recourse for them, and they were doing nothing since 2006, until Cosby came back into the spotlight with his meme and a potential new sitcom. If they had wanted money from him, they could have gotten it in 2006 when it was in court.


So it's a revenge factor based on hearsay vs. based on facts and evidence.  Got it.

----------


## Sheldonna

> So simple,
> 
> Old headline,,,,,,,,,GRUBER!
> 
> New headline,,,,,,,,,,,COSBY!


Wag the (old) dog indeed!  lol

----------


## Roadmaster

Cosby claims to be a Christian and this year talked good about black Muslims how they are involved in their sons life, encourage learning, and to stay away from drugs ect  unlike many black men here. He did not say to follow the same god he was speaking against how some black men here don't measure up. This is not the first controversy in 2014, there are others and the media and Hollywood will blacklist a person for not speaking the way they want. Just like those college students, companies take names of the ones who go against Israel and will publically say they will never get a job. He may or not be guilty but once you move away if he is they won't hide his sins. That's why I said he stepped on toes. If he is not guilty he has been blacklisted.

----------

Daily Bread (11-19-2014),Invayne (11-19-2014)

----------


## Jim Scott

> He may be a rapist, looks like it.


What, exactly, does a rapist 'look like'?  A lot of us may be in trouble if 'looking like a rapist' determines peoples judgement of our guilt if ever charged with a three-decade-old alleged rape.  

The penchant of many folks to instantly, unquestioningly accept a woman's claims of rape against a famous person is perplexing.  Cosby has been in the public eye for fifty years and has a wife and four (living) children (all adults, now).  Granted, none of that makes him immune to being a man with evil desires, but with such scant evidence I find the rush to judgement unfair and lacking a sense of fair play.  Just make the accusation and destroy the old man's reputation that took a lifetime to build?  That doesn't seem right.  Its far too easy to make pious, negative comments against an old man who may well be innocent of any wrongdoing.  

However, should Cosby ever confess to the things he's been accused of or some kind of actual proof beyond the accusation be presented, I would jettison any sympathy for Cosby and hope that he be punished in whatever way is possible at this late date.  One of them being that his former good reputation be destroyed.  But having it destroyed by accusation only, which is what is happening now, just seems wrong.

*Jim*

----------


## Invayne

> Cosby claims to be a Christian and this year talked good about black Muslims how they are involved in their sons life, encourage learning, and to stay away from drugs ect  unlike many black men here. He did not say to follow the same god he was speaking against how some black men here don't measure up. This is not the first controversy in 2014, there are others and the media and Hollywood will blacklist a person for not speaking the way they want. Just like those college students, companies take names of the ones who go against Israel and will publically say they will never get a job. He may or not be guilty but once you move away if he is they won't hide his sins. That's why I said he stepped on toes. If he is not guilty he has been blacklisted.


That explains a lot.....

----------


## JustPassinThru

> And YET...
> 
> Who beside Bill Cosby has spoken up and out and volunteered his time and energies trying to raise the standard of parenting in the Black community?
> 
> He is not all bad. He is not all good.
> 
> He is like the rest of us.
> 
> A flawed person who did some bad, It appears, but he also did a LOT of good.
> ...


I would add to that...that assertion is not proof.

And the stench of Free Money is in the air.  As well as a chance to win your Ten Minutes Of Fame.

I am really, REALLY suspicious of these accusations all coming out at once like this, decades afterward.  Every dirtbag with a penis problem, from Roman Polanski to Bubba Clintoon, had an ONGOING problem with bribing, suppressing, smearing people who came forward.

I have not heard this about Cosby and until reasonable proof is out, I'll withhold judgment.

----------

Jim Scott (11-24-2014)

----------


## Daily Bread

Over the past several months before these latest accusations came to light I can recall hearing subtle attacks on Cosby for his various statements that some blacks would take affront to. I don't want to say that he " stepped on the wrong toes" but it sure appears suspect . In any event his career is pretty well over with these accusations . When the accusations were by one than two women I was believing them but now we're up to 14 and I'm finding it more of a collective power going after someone that Hollywood doesn't find as politically correct. Sorry if I'm offending anyone but nothing surprises me with the no honor ,no morals culture we are percolating.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Over the past several months before these latest accusations came to light I can recall hearing subtle attacks on Cosby for his various statements that some blacks would take affront to. I don't want to say that he " stepped on the wrong toes" but it sure appears suspect . In any event his career is pretty well over with these accusations . When the accusations were by one than two women I was believing them but now we're up to 14 and I'm finding it more of a collective power going after someone that Hollywood doesn't find as politically correct. Sorry if I'm offending anyone but nothing surprises me with the no honor ,no morals culture we are percolating.


There is no doubt that Cosby 'was' (maybe still is) a lech.  He hung out at the Playboy Mansion and probably had women and models throwing themselves at him back then.  Hell, he's worth half a billion dollars now and probably STILL has women throwing themselves at him.  I don't like his politics and I've heard that his personality IRL is vile and temperamental.  That said....I still think there's something awfully fishy about all of these women suddenly coming forth and screeching.  And that fruitcake Janice Dickinson?  Good God almighty.....if that doesn't confirm why I'm suspicious, nothing else probably could...lol.

----------

Daily Bread (11-20-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Can bill Cosby counter sue these women?  With like a character defamation or something?


Absolutely, he can and probably will.  If the charges are baseless, he definitely should go after these women for defamation of character.  

However, if the charges are not baseless, he knows that none of them can prove their case anyway, so it comes down to credibility re: what a jury will believe.  Only problem is.....he may have some "other" skeletons in his closet that will damage his credibility even more than a dozen or so women all claiming the same thing against him.  It's not looking good for him, any way you cut it.

----------


## 2cent

First, for anyone who doesn't know my stance on false accusations of rape, I stand with giving the false accuser the same sentence the accused would've gotten if found guilty.  

Some responses here, however, lead me to believe they didn't read the article.  The 13 other women who came forward, came forward in defense of Andrea Constand, and had nothing to gain other than knowing they were doing the right thing - and perhaps regaining some of their self-respect.  So no, they weren't looking for fame nor fortune.
Andrea Constand was (allegedly) raped in 2004.  She went back home to Canada in '05, and filed charges _with the police_.  The case was sent back to the U.S. that same year, and was settled out of court by '06. 
When someone is sued in civil court, there's usually a reason the person sued is willing to settle out of court,
and it isn't usually because they're sure they're innocent.  (ahem)

I believe Miss Constand and all the women who came to her defense.  Why?  Because I know enough about Bill Cosby (thru my own son), _to_ believe them.  

And as much as I sincerely hate to say it, those of you who admire Cosby for trying to raise the standard of the black community missed his message.  

As far as _The Cosby Show_ goes, I couldn't _stand_ that show.  Same reason I could stand _Full House_.  Smart-mouth little brats getting applause for being....smart-mouthed little brats.

I did, however, love Cosby's early albums and _Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids._.  Well-written, lots of talent, hilarious, and a wonderful message, to boot.

Sadly, the 'love affair' ended, as they say, kinda like it does when you find out your favorite actress or actor is a left-wing moonbat with the morals of a guttersnipe.

----------

Daily Bread (11-20-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Andrea Constand was (allegedly) raped in 2004.  She went back home to Canada in '05, and filed charges _with the police_.  The case was sent back to the U.S. that same year, and was settled out of court by '06.


 Wasn't she the one who also changed her story twice and accused another star that her baby was his and it wasn't.

----------


## 2cent

> Wasn't she the one who also changed her story twice and accused another star that her baby was his and it wasn't.


Heck if I know.  Never heard of her before today.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Heck if I know.  Never heard of her before today.





> First, for anyone who doesn't know my stance on false accusations of rape, I stand with giving the false accuser the same sentence the accused would've gotten if found guilty.  
> 
> Some responses here, however, lead me to believe they didn't read the article.  The 13 other women who came forward, came forward in defense of Andrea Constand, and had nothing to gain other than knowing they were doing the right thing - and perhaps regaining some of their self-respect.  So no, they weren't looking for fame nor fortune.
> Andrea Constand was (allegedly) raped in 2004.  She went back home to Canada in '05, and filed charges _with the police_.  The case was sent back to the U.S. that same year, and was settled out of court by '06. 
> When someone is sued in civil court, there's usually a reason the person sued is willing to settle out of court,
> and it isn't usually because they're sure they're innocent.  (ahem)
> 
> I believe Miss Constand and all the women who came to her defense.  Why?  Because I know enough about Bill Cosby (thru my own son), _to_ believe them.  
> 
> ...


I didn't want to appear that I was taking Cosbys side , as I'm not a fan of his anyway , but I was just questioning why so many have come out at the same time . It just appears to be orchestrated by someone with a vendetta . I'm not questioning the women , I actually believe them , but I am questioning the organisers if any.

----------

2cent (11-20-2014)

----------


## 2cent

> I didn't want to appear that I was taking Cosbys side , as I'm not a fan of his anyway , but I was just questioning why so many have come out at the same time . It just appears to be orchestrated by someone with a vendetta . I'm not questioning the women , I actually believe them , but I am questioning the organisers if any.


I'm getting the impression that people are confusing what happened between '04 and '06 with what is happening now, in 2014.
My only source of info for the rape of Andrea Constand is the provided article here in this thread.  The way I read it, 13 women came forward in her defense - back then.  Perhaps I read it all wrong, but I didn't see anything orchestrated about it outside of lawyers, (or perhaps Andrea, herself), finding women who would back up Andrea's case.  

Fast forward to 2014.  Again, the way I read it, only 2 more women have come forward with claims of rape by Bill Cosby.  Two women who, from the way I see it, have nothing to gain but outing the truth - One, in particular, urging victims of rape by _anyone_, (not just Cosby), to come forward.

I don't mind in the least being corrected if I missed (or am not seeing) something, but I don't 'see' anything being orchestrated outside of a bunch of women who think Cosby has no business trying to revamp/reinvent himself.
If there's something I missed, by all means, please point it out.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Sorry, but I just can't beli9eve her. I think this is just some dumb bitch who wants money, like the assfucks who went after Michael Jackson.

The problem is the rabid feminists will believe her and raise a big stink over it.


If he confesses to it, then I'll have a change of heart.

Until then, the onus is on her to prove her craptastic claims.

----------


## 2cent

> Sorry, but I just can't beli9eve her. I think this is just some dumb bitch who wants money, like the assfucks who went after Michael Jackson.
> 
> The problem is the rabid feminists will believe her and raise a big stink over it.
> 
> 
> If he confesses to it, then I'll have a change of heart.
> 
> Until then, the onus is on her to prove her craptastic claims.


Um, read the article, did ya?
Until then, the onus is on you to show that you took the time to at least skim it.

----------


## alan

This whole thing makes me sad.   First his son is killed now this.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Actually, it's 14 women.


All racists.

----------


## Trinnity

Now it's 17.

----------


## Trinnity

Time for a list cuz I can't keep up.

Barbara Bowman
Lachelle Covington 
Andrea Constad
Janice Dickinson
Joyce Emmons
Carla Ferrigno
Beth Ferrier
Tamara Green
Rita Chaney Hill
Michelle Hurd
Angela Leslie
Louisa Moritz
Christina Ruehli
Therese Serignese
Joan Tarshis
Linda Joy Traitz
Victoria Valentino

Source

another source

----------


## Katzndogz

Barbara Bowman is Valerie Jarrett's mother.  Need I say more?

----------


## Trinnity

> Barbara Bowman is Valerie Jarrett's mother.  Need I say more?


Yes. Tell me why ValJar's mom is 47 and not 86.




> *Barbara Bowman.* In 2006, Bowman publicly identified herself as one of Constand's Jane Does via an article in _Philadelphia Magazine_, though she didn't discuss details of her accusation at the time. In October of this year—after comedian Hannibal Buress called Cosby a rapist during a performance—Bowman, now 47 and an artist, spoke about her experience to the _Daily Mail_. When she was 17 and pursuing a career as a model and actress, she says, she met Cosby, who she says pursued a mentor-mentee relationship with her and drugged and assaulted her multiple times. (While the _Daily Mail_ can be unreliable, Bowman later vouched for its version of her account in a _Washington Post_ piece.) Bowman's account mentions that during their first encounter he asked her to wet her hair and pretend to be drunk while he stroked her, an incident similar to those recounted by other accusers.
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/11/21/bill_cosby_accusers_list_sexual_assault_rape_drugs  _feature_in_women_s_stories.html

----------


## Katzndogz

Not the same Barbara Bowman.  Just the same name .  Is her complaint that he stroked her?  Is that the rape?

----------


## Daily Bread

> I'm getting the impression that people are confusing what happened between '04 and '06 with what is happening now, in 2014.
> My only source of info for the rape of Andrea Constand is the provided article here in this thread.  The way I read it, 13 women came forward in her defense - back then.  Perhaps I read it all wrong, but I didn't see anything orchestrated about it outside of lawyers, (or perhaps Andrea, herself), finding women who would back up Andrea's case.  
> 
> Fast forward to 2014.  Again, the way I read it, only 2 more women have come forward with claims of rape by Bill Cosby.  Two women who, from the way I see it, have nothing to gain but outing the truth - One, in particular, urging victims of rape by _anyone_, (not just Cosby), to come forward.
> 
> I don't mind in the least being corrected if I missed (or am not seeing) something, but I don't 'see' anything being orchestrated outside of a bunch of women who think Cosby has no business trying to revamp/reinvent himself.
> If there's something I missed, by all means, please point it out.


I didn't realize that he had that many women accusing him back then . If that's the case than hang him as hes playing us and thinks he can get away with it.

----------


## Trinnity

> Not the same Barbara Bowman.  Just the same name.


Hey, anyone could have thought so. I wouldn't put anything past VJ and her ilk.




> Is her complaint that he stroked her?  Is that the rape?


Oh, I don't know. I'd have to look it up.

----------


## Trinnity

If Bill doesn't get ahead of this and calm the noise, he's screwed.
*
EXCLUSIVE: Ex-NBC employee Frank Scotti claims Bill Cosby paid off women, invited young models to dressing room as he stood guard*

*Veteran NBC employee Frank Scotti says he helped Bill Cosby deliver thousands of dollars to eight different women in 1989-90 - including Shawn Thompson, whose daughter Autumn Jackson claimed the actor was her dad. The ex-aide also tells the Daily News he stood guard whenever Cosby invited young models to his dressing room, which eventually led him to quitting after years on the job.*

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertain...icle-1.2020464

----------

Daily Bread (11-24-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

One thing that hollyweird hates is a person saying they are a Christian, now you can praise God just not name Him. Then he talked good about Muslims ways and bad about the black families. He spoke out against Obama. It's his word against theirs. They don't have to have proof to suggest or say he did. Cosby knows if he is telling the truth or not. That 83 and tired report wasn't written by him.

----------

Invayne (11-23-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> If Bill doesn't get ahead of this and calm the noise, he's screwed.


He must have hired the same PR people that Republican candidates use.

Say nothing, look shifty and stay out of sight...it'll all blow over....DON'T DO ANYTHING THAT MIGHT MAKE THEM MADDER!!

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Actually Hollywood hates conservative Christians more than anyone else.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Actually Hollywood hates conservative Christians more than anyone else.


I'll second that . I sent in a resume when James Dean died and they never got in touch with me .

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Also Bill Cosby is already screwed when the first witness came out.

This is in the court of public opinion, and in the court of public, er, pubic, opinion, there is no such thing as benefit of the doubt or innocent until proven guilty.

Especially among liberals and other blacks who hate him already for being a traitor to his race.

It really doesn't matter what he says on the amtter, most people will jsut not believe him.

Which is a shame.

----------


## JustPassinThru

The whole world has gone nuts.

I don't care if it's littering or homicide.  If the crime isn't reported promptly, there is no way to gather evidence and weigh it impartially.  And there is no way to verify memories and claims.

That's why there is a statute of limitations in most states.

Whether these women are liars or if they were all too stunned to report the rape for forty years...if you don't report, you don't get satisfaction in court.  A complaintant/victim has a duty to act responsibly; and when that doesn't happen...the reasonable doubt becomes more than reasonable.

----------


## Trinnity

Here we go again. What is this, #21?

*Bill Cosby Drugged Me. This Is My Story.*

----------


## curvy_goddess

In doing some research for a paper I was writing, I came across an old story from The New Yorker dated 1996. It noted the recent sex scandals of Clinton, Thomas, Schwartzenegger, and Bill Cosby. I love Bill Cosby's shows, stand-up, values - but obviously this isn't new. It's not even a repeat of a story from ten years ago. It's happened over and over again...maybe someone should babysit these guys. Or maybe someone should figure out that they're serial sex offenders and DO SOMETHING about it instead of numbing down America and making our young men think it's acceptable to do this shit to women and teach them NOT TO FUCKING RAPE.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I don't believe it.

ANY of it.

This is like...what?  Remember forty years ago, when kids would go trick-or-treating door to door...and then a few scumbags put razor blades in candy bars and needles in apples.

ALLUVA SUDDEN...ALL this adulterated candy started showing up.  My-oh-MY...the whole nation was trying to poison little kids.

NOT!  It was kids, and sometimes parents, trying to get attention and/or be on the 5-o'clock News.

This smells the same to me; with the added lure of mo' money fo' free from the Cosby Estate.  Doubtless the lawsuits and claims will carry on longer than Old Bill has time left...

----------


## Dan40

> I don't believe it.
> 
> ANY of it.
> 
> This is like...what?  Remember forty years ago, when kids would go trick-or-treating door to door...and then a few scumbags put razor blades in candy bars and needles in apples.
> 
> ALLUVA SUDDEN...ALL this adulterated candy started showing up.  My-oh-MY...the whole nation was trying to poison little kids.
> 
> NOT!  It was kids, and sometimes parents, trying to get attention and/or be on the 5-o'clock News.
> ...


How come HEFNER is not in trouble for having a 15 year old at his mansion?  And what exactly was the 15 year old doing there?  And what exactly was the 15 year old WEARING?

Inquiring minds want to,,,,really not give a shit.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> How come HEFNER is not in trouble for having a 15 year old at his mansion?  And what exactly was the 15 year old doing there?  And what exactly was the 15 year old WEARING?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to,,,,really not give a shit.



 :Biglaugh:

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Well. I was thoroughly disgusted by the magazines i saw at Wall mart yesterday. People was proclaiming the fall of Bill Cosby as it's major headline.

And I personally believe in things like innocent until proven guilty and benefit of the doubt. All these people coming forth have no proof to back their claims.

I really don't understand this mentality of automatic assumption of guilt just because somebody says so. It bothers me, and one of the big reasons why I don't like American society.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Bill Cosby admitted in a deposition that he acquired drugs and gave them to women in order to get sex.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/6d90b...give-women-sex

----------


## Trinnity

I saw that....here's the article.

PHILADELPHIA (AP) — Bill Cosby testified in 2005 that he got Quaaludes with the intent of giving them to young women he wanted to have sex with, and he admitted giving the sedative to at least one woman and "other people," according to documents obtained Monday by The Associated Press.


The AP had gone to court to compel the release of the documents; Cosby's lawyers had objected on the grounds that it would embarrass their client. The 77-year-old comedian was testifying under oath in a lawsuit filed by a former Temple University employee. He testified he gave her three half-pills of Benadryl. Cosby settled that sexual-abuse lawsuit for undisclosed terms in 2006. His lawyers in the Philadelphia case did not immediately return phone calls Monday.


Cosby has been accused by more than two dozen women of sexual misconduct, including allegations by many that he drugged and raped them in incidents dating back more than four decades.  
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/6d90b...give-women-sex

----------


## JustPassinThru

Is he copping a plea?

Token sentence to put it all behind him.

I don't KNOW anymore.  It's hard to resist this groupthink madness; crowds with the thoughtfulness of howling dogs.

----------


## Ginger

Nasty nasty man._ Nasty._

----------


## Invayne

> I saw that....here's the article.
> 
> PHILADELPHIA (AP) — Bill Cosby testified in 2005 that he got Quaaludes with the intent of giving them to young women he wanted to have sex with, and he admitted giving the sedative to at least one woman and "other people," according to documents obtained Monday by The Associated Press.


"Other people"???

----------

Calypso Jones (07-06-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

other people....didn't quite catch the significance of that first go round.  Good catch girl.

----------


## Roadmaster

That's what they say. When you are in any spotlight and go against them, if it be your distant cousin, they will bring on the wrath. Don't think these politicians also don't have something to hide. They haven't showed proof of this  deposition, but any call to the police, any neighbor disputes, relative that was racist, or just hire people to lie, they will. I don't know Cosby and don't know if he did, people settle even on lies so it doesn't ruin their careers but there is not a person here they couldn't slam in the papers. I mean one of my  cousins was a serial murderer that I was close to, so it would be easy to trash me not that it would phase me nor would I care.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I saw that....here's the article.
> 
> PHILADELPHIA (AP) — Bill Cosby testified in 2005 that he got Quaaludes with the intent of giving them to young women he wanted to have sex with, and he admitted giving the sedative to at least one woman and "other people," according to documents obtained Monday by The Associated Press.
> 
> 
> The AP had gone to court to compel the release of the documents; Cosby's lawyers had objected on the grounds that it would embarrass their client. The 77-year-old comedian was testifying under oath in a lawsuit filed by a former Temple University employee. He testified he gave her three half-pills of Benadryl. Cosby settled that sexual-abuse lawsuit for undisclosed terms in 2006. His lawyers in the Philadelphia case did not immediately return phone calls Monday.
> 
> 
> Cosby has been accused by more than two dozen women of sexual misconduct, including allegations by many that he drugged and raped them in incidents dating back more than four decades.  
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/6d90b...give-women-sex


Here's the problem and here is logic.  Unless Cosby somehow came up with some magical drug that was super powerful and yet undetectable (not qualudes).....this is all BS.  Back then, qualudes were the drug of choice for females.  Hey...it was the 70's-80's!!!  You can't "slip" a qualude in someone's drink and expect them to NOT know it's there.   It's extremely bitter.  I know first hand.  Had some idiot try to slip one in my drink at a popular club in the 80's.  Needless to say, the ruse didn't work and I made them go get me another damned drink...sans drug.

----------

